# Graston Lynch



## 7point62 (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm a few months late with this, but I don't see his name in the archives here, so I'll rent him a small place. :)

Grayston was an Army infantry platoon sgt who landed on Omaha Beach on D-Day and later got hit bad during the Battle of the Bulge. He got hit again in Korea at the Battle of Bloody Ridge and was promoted to 1st Lt. 

During Vietnam he was an SF Capt with a Group serving in and near Laos in the very earliest days of our advisory program there.

He went into the CIA and was one of two CIA agents (the other was Rip Robertson) who commanded Cuban ex-patriots (Brigade 2506) during the Bay of Pigs invasion. He's credited with firing the first shot.

He died in Tampa at age 85, August 9, having dedicated his life in the service of his nation. You'd be surprised at some of these old-timers you see shopping at the BX at MacDill...some of them are living legends in the Shadow Community.


----------



## LibraryLady (Dec 29, 2008)

Wow.  Sounds like an amazing man.  Did you know him personally, 7point62?

RIP Captain Lynch.  Thank you for your service to our country.

Prayers out to all who knew you.

LL


----------



## 7point62 (Dec 29, 2008)

I was honored to have met him but did not know him. Tough, tough cat.


----------



## Gypsy (Dec 29, 2008)

Thank you for sharing CPT Lynch's story with us.  RIP, Sir.


----------



## tova (Dec 29, 2008)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## pardus (Dec 29, 2008)

Incredible!

RIP Sir!


----------



## car (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks for sharing that, 7.62!

RIP


----------



## Rabid Badger (Jan 4, 2009)

RIP Sir......Huge loss of a great hero...


----------



## fwtrent (Jan 15, 2009)

*Helluva of a Soldier*

Not knowing the CPT, sounds as though we have lost a helluva patriot....hopefully others will step forward....FT


----------



## GunnyMack (Feb 8, 2009)

*R.I.P. Warrior*

May God continue watching over you and your family. I thank you for your service to our Army and Country.

Semper Fi,

GunnyMack


----------

